# do they have to be 6 inches



## Garni (Oct 27, 2005)

can reds breed when there shorter than 6 inches like 4 or 5 inches?


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

its possible depends on if they are sexually mature or not 
they could 
but prolly not unless they have been stunted and are like a year or so old


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

yes they can.
wes


----------



## Garni (Oct 27, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> yes they can.
> wes


so they can


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

they don't have to be 6" to breed.

wes


----------

